# زبان های اسکریپتی > JavaScript و Framework های مبتنی بر آن >  کد چاپ صفحه

## sahar2008

به کدی نیاز دارم که فقط از قسمتی از صفحه پرینت بگیره .
مثلا اطلاعات یک فرم یا قسمتهای خاص دیگه .
--------------------
نیاز فوری دارم ممنون میشم

----------


## Hell Lord

میتوانید از css استفاده کنید.
یعنی زمان پرینت گرفتن آن عنصرهایی را که نمیخواهید را نمایش ندهد :

@media print{
    #div_not_to_print{
        display:none;
    }

    #div_to_print{
        display:inline-block;
    }
}

----------


## skflower

اگه لطف کنید کد پرینت رو هم بذارید ممنون میشم

----------


## mahdik

سلام 

دوستان عزیز من از کد زیر برای پرینت صفحه استفاده می کنم 
مشکل بزرگی که دارم اینه که هنگام پیرینت آدرس صفحه رو هم در بالای برگه چاپ میکنه آیا راهی هست که بشه جلوی اون رو گرفت 

ممنون 


<script language="JavaScript">
var gAutoPrint = true; // Tells whether to automatically call the print function

function printSpecial()
{
if (document.getElementById != null)
{
var html = '<HTML>\n<HEAD>\n';

if (document.getElementsByTagName != null)
{
var headTags = document.getElementsByTagName("head");
if (headTags.length > 0)
html += headTags[0].innerHTML;
}

html += '\n</HE>\n<BODY>\n';

var printReadyElem = document.getElementById("printReady");

if (printReadyElem != null)
{
html += printReadyElem.innerHTML;
}
else
{
alert("Could not find the printReady function");
return;
}

html += '\n</BO>\n</HT>';

var printWin = window.open("","printSpecial");
printWin.document.open();
printWin.document.write(html);
printWin.document.close();
if (gAutoPrint)
printWin.print();
}
else
{
alert("The print ready feature is only available if you are using an browser. Please update your browswer.");
}
}

</script>

----------


## Mr FTHEL

<!-- begin the script--><SCRIPT LANGUAGE="JavaScript">
if (window.print) {
document.write('<form> '
+ '<input type=button name=print value="Print THIS" '
+ 'onClick="javascript**:window.print()"></form>');
}
// End -->

----------


## SARYSARA

سلام ممنون می شم اگه بگید این کد را باید کجا بنویسیم

----------

